# Z24 to VG30E Swap... Will it work.



## Ratheon420 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey i'm new to all this forums and Engine swapping but anyway jsut looking for pointers from someone who has done maybe the same thing. 
I have a 93 D21 pickup V6 5 speed 4x4. and the frame is jsut rotten over the front passenger side rear leaf shackle. (sounds confusing) and i love my Nissan i dont' wanna scrap it. it only has 200 000 km on the motor. So anyway i bought a frame from a buddy of mine its got a 91 cab on it but i think the frame is late 80's. its got a carbed 2.4L in it right now blown to pieces. and i wanna know if i can put my VG30E in its place and then my cab on it. its a regular cab frame and i'm gonna be putting a extcab on it. Also another worry is driveshafts... will they fit or will i need to buy a new one. 
If anyone has any info on these matters it would be greatly appreciated. 
i'm in the process of getting someone to come in and do it for me too so if this isn't possible i'd like to know before i have to pay someone to tell me its impossible.
will post pics. of both trucks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

changing out frames is do-able, but a kingcab & reg cab frames are different.. by a couple of inches in the bed area, are they both 4wd's ? the frames are different between 
2wd & 4wd's, suspension & mounting points...


----------



## Ratheon420 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Speedo
They're both 4x4 and independent front. 
and the other thing i should have mentioned is i'm not putting the bed back on. I'm building a Metal flatdeck with roll bars.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

go for it.... keep us up-dated! maybe pics too!


----------

